# Adam Cole responds to recent criticisms



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

What did he say?

He posted on social media so it wasn’t real.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

At least it's a positive response and not bashing anyone. +1 respect.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Adapting said:


> At least it's a positive response and not bashing anyone. +1 respect.


Agreed. He is being the BIGGER man.

Couldn't resist.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Local man happy with being a goof.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Less typing, more lifting Adam


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

If you wanna be a top guy in this business you need to look the part. Right now he does not look the part. Danielson, Omega, hangman and Mox all look far superior to him at the moment.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Less tweeting, more lifting little manlet. 😉


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Joey can transform that physique he had with a little effort, AC can and should. I think AC could get to the top if he worked harder on his presentation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488990372974014477


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

He sounds like a woman who just got dumped and makes them quasi inspirational bs posts


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Imagine Joey Janela of all talents having a more athletic physique than you


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Adam Cole isn't physically or athletically credible in any way shape or form. And he doesn't work like a small guy should either.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

On principle, what he said is right.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

The 90's craps all over this current time. Back then when I called out people on TV for being crap they didn't talk back.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

TheDraw said:


> The 90's craps all over this current time. Back then when I called out people on TV for being crap they didn't talk back.


And if they did you had bigger problems


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

He's absolutely right in what he said. With that said, he should still hit the weights.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> If Joey can transform that physique he had with a little effort, AC can and should. I think AC could get to the top if he worked harder on his presentation.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488990372974014477


Have you ever even been to the gym? Either people have great genetics and are big throughout life or they take gear and even then with shitty genetics they dont pack as much. Adam has been scrawny his entire career. All the people talking shit when he,s more of an atlethe than all these couch potatoes talking shit. I doubt Janela did that in 6 months natural. If so he,s got some damn good genetics.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> View attachment 116219
> 
> 
> Come on Adam all people are saying is get in the gym a little more brother, it's not much to ask mate.


Coles not wrong at all I agree 100


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't get it either, why would you come at Adam Cole because of his physique specifically? 

Start doing the same with all those fucking vanilla midgets in the roster.. Darby, Jungle boy look way fucking worse.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Stylebender said:


> Have you ever even been to the gym? Either people have great genetics and are big throughout life or they take gear and even then with shitty genetics they dont pack as much. Adam has been scrawny his entire career. All the people talking shit when he,s more of an atlethe than all these couch potatoes talking shit. I doubt Janela did that in 6 months natural. If so he,s got some damn good genetics.


You can see from older photos of him that statement is false. Back when he was in ROH and NXT he had actual abs and arms. Now he just looks doughy. You don't necessarily need good genetics to get in good shape. Proper diet and exercise go a long way. He's got the body of a guy who's maybe hitting the gym once a week and has no diet control. You don't get a body like that if you're workin your ass off at the gym.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

He should spend less time on social media and gaming and more time lifting weights. Its your job to look like a athlete on TV in a fake combat sport. Look the part or at least try.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I would like to see cole vs hangman (after hangman defeats archer). Cole would lose but it would be a good match and each guy would benefit.

lol at the physique comments. I prefer lance archer type wrestlers, but then again a doughy Ted dibiase went toe to toe with hogan and macho man.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

A PG Attitude said:


> If you wanna be a top guy in this business you need to look the part. Right now he does not look the part. Danielson, Omega, hangman and Mox all look far superior to him at the moment.


As they always have.


3venflow said:


> If Joey can transform that physique he had with a little effort, AC can and should. I think AC could get to the top if he worked harder on his presentation.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488990372974014477


GYAT DAYUM!!! 

Joey been hitting the sauzule in a big way! Look at the difference in the delts/traps!! Maybe he can share some of his trenbolone sandwich with Adam Cole.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Stylebender said:


> Have you ever even been to the gym? Either people have great genetics and are big throughout life or they take gear and even then with shitty genetics they dont pack as much. Adam has been scrawny his entire career. All the people talking shit when he,s more of an atlethe than all these couch potatoes talking shit. I doubt Janela did that in 6 months natural. If so he,s got some damn good genetics.


lol no bro

Janelle is clearly natural It’s simple. Calorie deficit in Janelle case. 6 months is realistic. 

I’m shredded and natural thank you.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> If Joey can transform that physique he had with a little effort, AC can and should. I think AC could get to the top if he worked harder on his presentation.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488990372974014477


The best part about that is when I (regrettably) clicked on the link, Twitter hid the picture with a "this could be potentially sensitive content" warning. Rare for Twitter to be spot on.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> lol no bro
> 
> Janelle is clearly natural It’s simple. Calorie deficit in Janelle case. 6 months is realistic.
> 
> I’m shredded and natural thank you.


The delts and traps have a veryyy saucy look to them. One can definitely make some serious gains in 6 months, but those delts just look so saucy. And being in a calorie deficit would have Janella catabolic, which does not lend itself to the gains in the delts.

Now…the photo in question could just be post-workout with a great pump going on, but if not, he isn’t natty.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

bdon said:


> The delts and traps have a veryyy saucy look to them. One can definitely make some serious gains in 6 months, but those delts just look so saucy. And being in a calorie deficit would have Janella catabolic, which does not lend itself to the gains in the delts.
> 
> Now…the photo in question could just be post-workout with a great pump going on, but if not, he isn’t natty.


idk bro, 1 we know he’s been working on his fitness for about a year, 2 that physique is very doable naturally. Especially In Janellas case, since he previously was on a fast food diet.

Now If he lost the bitchtits, lost the back fat, then we could talk. He’s gained no chest definition at all.

He looks leaner. Not bigger.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Why would he try and be in shape? The majority of the AEW fanbase don't care about that at all. There's a guy here that has point blank said that physique and size doesn't matter in wrestling anymore and openly mocks people who feel like it does to the point he got banned.

If I could get away with having no physique I probably would also.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why would he try and be in shape? The majority of the AEW fanbase don't care about that at all. There's a guy here that has point blank said that physique and size doesn't matter in wrestling anymore and openly mocks people who feel like it does to the point he got banned.
> 
> If I could get away with having no physique I probably would also.


Minority not majority


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I feel bad for him. The criticism, while valid can be very harsh from the internet. We established he could work on his physique. Don't have to beat him over the head with it and be an asshole about it. I'm guilty of poking fun too.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Adam cole should go on a diet


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> View attachment 116219
> 
> 
> Come on Adam all people are saying is get in the gym a little more brother, it's not much to ask mate.


Jesus Christ talk about a soyboy response to criticism.

What is it with this new gen of wrestlers. 😂


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I feel bad for him. The criticism, while valid can be very harsh from the internet. We established he could work on his physique. Don't have to beat him over the head with it and be an asshole about it. I'm guilty of poking fun too.


Nah he definitely needs to be beaten over the head with it, if he doesn't like it he can change that.

He's not incapable, he chooses not to.

He's a (somewhat) grown man, save your tears over him.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

There are more important things than wrestling, such as hitting the gym and having a good diet.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ForceOfNature said:


> Jesus Christ talk about a soyboy response to criticism.
> 
> What is it with this new gen of wrestlers. 😂


As bucks would say, killing the business


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Obviously people aren't going to be happy with criticism but people are allowed to give their opinions on if you fit the part or not.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

Stylebender said:


> Have you ever even been to the gym? Either people have great genetics and are big throughout life or they take gear and even then with shitty genetics they dont pack as much. Adam has been scrawny his entire career. All the people talking shit when he,s more of an atlethe than all these couch potatoes talking shit. I doubt Janela did that in 6 months natural. If so he,s got some damn good genetics.


With a comment like this it's clear the only one that hasn't ever been to the gym is you. 😂


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Stylebender said:


> Have you ever even been to the gym? Either people have great genetics and are big throughout life or they take gear and even then with shitty genetics they dont pack as much. Adam has been scrawny his entire career. All the people talking shit when he,s more of an atlethe than all these couch potatoes talking shit. I doubt Janela did that in 6 months natural. If so he,s got some damn good genetics.


1. It's possible for people to work out and get into better shape. It happens quite regularly.

2. The couch potatoes aren't the ones expecting to be viewed as either legitimate athletes or as tough guys.

I do think this has been unnecessarily blown out of proportion though.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

No ones trying to dictate his happiness. There were jabs and comments about his physique and rightfully so, the guy looks terrible physically. There were jabs and comments about who he’s been working with and the stuff he’s been doing since going to AEW and again, rightfully so.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Soul Rex said:


> I don't get it either, why would you come at Adam Cole because of his physique specifically?
> 
> Start doing the same with all those fucking vanilla midgets in the roster.. Darby, Jungle boy look way fucking worse.


Jungle Boy is cut/defined and has a notable physique. He looks like an athlete and moves like one as well even if he is undersized. Darby is an aberration. Undersized but hard hitting so fans can’t see through his stuff because he’s doing something different entirely.

Cole is out there with no shirt and trunks and looks awful. No physique worth speaking of, and doesn’t work a particularly exciting or athletic style so fans have started seeing through it. Darby looks unique. JB looks athletic. Cole looks like a regular dude off the street (except maybe smaller).


----------



## Stargasm (Apr 10, 2013)

This thread & forum is living proof of social media being toxic.

Keyboard warriors here more concerned with wrestlers' physiques than their own lmao


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The majority of the AEW fanbase don't care about that at all.


Fortunately, that is what counts.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> idk bro, 1 we know he’s been working on his fitness for about a year, 2 that physique is very doable naturally. Especially In Janellas case, since he previously was on a fast food diet.
> 
> Now If he lost the bitchtits, lost the back fat, then we could talk. He’s gained no chest definition at all.
> 
> He looks leaner. Not bigger.


Fair enough. I actually didn’t look too closely at the chest, but it definitely looks similar. The shoulders are throwing me off, though, and that is usually the first thing to grow on cycle due to more androgen receptors being in the portion of the body.

If his hair wasn’t in the way so much, we’d have a much clearer picture on whether he’s really diced to the socks or not…


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why would he try and be in shape? The majority of the AEW fanbase don't care about that at all. There's a guy here that has point blank said that physique and size doesn't matter in wrestling anymore and openly mocks people who feel like it does to the point he got banned.
> 
> If I could get away with having no physique I probably would also.


Enough care that the mf’er is begging for us to not bully him.

Let’s see if he does anything about it.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Social media, criticism without limits.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> I don't get it either, why would you come at Adam Cole because of his physique specifically?
> 
> Start doing the same with all those fucking vanilla midgets in the roster.. Darby, Jungle boy look way fucking worse.


*No they don't. They're toned at the very least. Cole is flabby skinny fat. *


Two Sheds said:


> Local man happy with being a goof.


*Cornette should give him another 20 minute burial for this.*


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Stargasm said:


> This thread & forum is living proof of social media being toxic.
> 
> Keyboard warriors here more concerned with wrestlers' physiques than their own lmao


Speak for yourself. I follow an extremely strict diet, exercise, and sleep regimen. And I always encourage everyone else to do the same because it will improve and prolong your health. But anyhoo.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

Stargasm said:


> This thread & forum is living proof of social media being toxic.
> 
> Keyboard warriors here more concerned with wrestlers' physiques than their own lmao


Are you new to the IWC? Welcome, wrestling fans are toxic.

However I am definitely in better shape than Cole given I've been lifting nearly 10 years and watch what I eat. 

So fuck Cole and his sensitive scrawny little self.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

What we can learn from this tweet is that Britt Baker likes short, skinny-fat guys with no visible muscle mass..


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

He looks small due to camera trickery. Some people just don't look the same in real life as in photos/video.

Keyboard warriors would not talk shit to his face if they saw his 6ft 200 pounds frame walking down the street.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> Enough care that the mf’er is begging for us to not bully him.
> 
> Let’s see if he does anything about it.


Huh? Begging what? How the hell do you get that out of his comments?

Do anything about it? Ha what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> Minority not majority


You have evidence to back that up?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MEMS said:


> Huh? Begging what? How the hell do you get that out of his comments?
> 
> Do anything about it? Ha what the hell are you talking about?


A) He ran to fucking social media to try and get sympathy, instead of

B) …doing something about his look that would make a GameStop employee embarrassed, because Adam Cole is a fucking pussy.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> A) He ran to fucking social media to try and get sympathy, instead of
> 
> B) …doing something about his look that would make a GameStop employee embarrassed, because Adam Cole is a fucking pussy.


Sympathy? Seriously what is going on in your head? He put a positive spin on some stupid commentary.

Why the hell would he do anything different? As long as it’s not negatively effecting his career he has no reason to. He’s one of the most popular guys with the fans and the owner. He’s doing just fine.


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

3venflow said:


> If Joey can transform that physique he had with a little effort, AC can and should. I think AC could get to the top if he worked harder on his presentation.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488990372974014477


...and he did all that work to look better on Dark. #Motivation


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Local man happy with being a goof.


This 100% Cornette is spot on with his take on Cole's AEW's run.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

MEMS said:


> Sympathy? Seriously what is going on in your head? He put a positive spin on some stupid commentary.
> 
> Why the hell would he do anything different? As long as it’s not negatively effecting his career he has no reason to. He’s one of the most popular guys with the fans and the owner. He’s doing just fine.


It is negatively affecting his career you genius, he's becoming a laughing stock.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I mean Cole needs to accept that people on social media are always going to skew towards being gigantic utter cunts. They may be right regarding his physique, and I think he could do with being more cut and adding some muscle to look more defined at least. 

But that's how social media is. He's better off doing the Jon Moxley way with it.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

Adam Cole is being an absolute puss instead of doing something about the criticism and going to lift a weight, he talks as if he's literally allergic to working out properly. 

It's pathetic.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ForceOfNature said:


> Adam Cole is being an absolute puss instead of doing something about the criticism and going to lift a weight, he talks as if he's literally allergic to working out properly.
> 
> It's pathetic.


Bingo.

“I’m too self-entitled to think I need to ‘work’ at this, yet I’m too thin-skinned to just ignore the criticisms of my physique.”

The last part tells everyone that it is a soft spot for him (no pun intended), and something he KNOWS he should work on yet chooses not to.

Fuck him.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Realistically put his body aside, The guys entire persona is generic and nerdy as fuck. Putting muscles on the exact same nerd is not going to elevate him more.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> Bingo.
> 
> “I’m too self-entitled to think I need to ‘work’ at this, yet I’m too thin-skinned to just ignore the criticisms of my physique.”
> 
> ...



Its funny how in every other business when this happens the product flops and cancelled or heavily changed. But no Tony only encourages this


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

ForceOfNature said:


> Adam Cole is being an absolute puss instead of doing something about the criticism and going to lift a weight, he talks as if he's literally allergic to working out properly.
> 
> It's pathetic.













This even looks so much better, and would take so little effort. He has one work day a week, this should be easily accomplished. He seems to pre-disposed to putting fat in the belly, and I sympathize, I'm the same way, but it can absolutely be kept in check with mostly diet changes. And you can still eat delicious, nutritious food no problem. Just avoid the shit. Dude's fat.


----------



## Fergal (Apr 29, 2021)

Even fans could kick his skinny ass Cole knows that so he resorts to crying on Twitter instead of doing something to make himself like an actual athete


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

shandcraig said:


> Realistically put his body aside, The guys entire persona is generic and nerdy as fuck. Putting muscles on the exact same nerd is not going to elevate him more.


Atleast he'd look like a threat. That does matter.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm sure he's happy being in the same company as his girlfriend and his friends, but his career is taking a hit. His debut was overshadowed by Danielson, he's been booked terribly, and it looks like he totally gave up on going to the gym.

Whatever dude, if thats what you want, have at it.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Fergal said:


> Even fans could kick his skinny ass Cole knows that so he resorts to crying on Twitter instead of doing something to make himself like an actual athete


While I do agree, he needs to get into better shape. I don’t think it’s necessarily crying. He didn’t call anyone out, resort to name calling etc. he’s using the backlash he’s getting in a positive way to help others that may be getting internet bullied as well. 

I respect the message.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

Sad Panda said:


> While I do agree, he needs to get into better shape. I don’t think it’s necessarily crying. He didn’t call anyone out, resort to name calling etc. he’s using the backlash he’s getting in a positive way to help others that may be getting internet bullied as well.
> 
> I respect the message.


It sounded whiny and all 'poor me' to me.

Whiny and pathetic isn't positive to me.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Teemu™ said:


> View attachment 116245
> 
> 
> 
> This even looks so much better, and would take so little effort. He has one work day a week, this should be easily accomplished. He seems to pre-disposed to putting fat in the belly, and I sympathize, I'm the same way, but it can absolutely be kept in check with mostly diet changes. And you can still eat delicious, nutritious food no problem. Just avoid the shit. Dude's fat.


He could do fucking P90X and have that body by day 60, but this mf’er is too much of a goddamn lazy fuck to do even that. I work 12 hours a day, living on a boat on the Mississippi 20 days at a time each month as a captain, and I have a better physique than this mf’er. 

If I want to be fat and lazy, I weigh 172-175 pounds. If I want to just eat healthy and not workout too hard, I could be 165-170 pounds and look completely different. Actually eating healthy AND lifting weights has me at 192 pounds and looking almost saucy.

My point is that I KNOW Adam Cole’s body type. Right now, there is no excuse for it, other than he is simply not making ANY fucking effort.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

ForceOfNature said:


> It is negatively affecting his career you genius, he's becoming a laughing stock.


Ha maybe to a small batch of weirdos online. The guy is over like rover, selling a shit ton of merch, and one of his boss’ favorite employees. He’s fine.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

ForceOfNature said:


> It sounded whiny and all 'poor me' to me.
> 
> Whiny and pathetic isn't positive to me.


Because you have a pre-conceived notion and are WAY too invested in his body. Relax because nothing will probably change.

Can’t wait for the posts when he wins the title lol.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Fergal said:


> Even fans could kick his skinny ass Cole knows that so he resorts to crying on Twitter instead of doing something to make himself like an actual athete


Ha ha

Cole: “Don’t let dummies on the internet that you’ll never meet bring you down. Form personal relationships and live your life”

This kind of guy: “WHAT A WHINY LITTLE BITCH! GO LIFT A WEIGHT AND GET A BETTER BODY FOR ME OR ILL KEEP WRECKING YOU ONLINE!”


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

MEMS said:


> Ha ha
> 
> Cole: “Don’t let dummies on the internet that you’ll never meet bring you down. Form personal relationships and live your life”
> 
> This kind of guy: “WHAT A WHINY LITTLE BITCH! GO LIFT A WEIGHT AND GET A BETTER BODY FOR ME OR ILL KEEP WRECKING YOU ONLINE!”


It’s like never leaving high school… and instead of it being adolescents it’s grown adults.

We’re going backwards.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

MEMS said:


> Ha maybe to a small batch of weirdos online. The guy is over like rover, selling a shit ton of merch, and one of his boss’ favorite employees. He’s fine.


He's selling a shit ton of merch, show me where you read that.

The guy is over? The internet's laughing at him, how over is he?

One of the bosses favourite employee's, erm everyone is Tony Khan's favourite.. that's why Corny calls it All Friends Wrestling lmao.

Not sure why you'd defend a skinny lazy fool like Cole that doesn't workout NOT because he can't, but because he doesn't want to.

But hey, if unhealthy looking non threatening nerdy guys in little panties excite you in a wrestling ring, have at it my dude.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

MEMS said:


> Because you have a pre-conceived notion and are WAY too invested in his body. Relax because nothing will probably change.
> 
> Can’t wait for the posts when he wins the title lol.



The only one I see way invested in his body are the ones so in love with him they defend his absolute laziness when it comes to obtaining and maintaining some sort of physique. 

Why are you here defending so hard? If you enjoy looking at his skinny little body, you enjoy it. No need to try convince everyone else it's okay to be a skinny dork in little panties wrestling.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

MEMS said:


> Because you have a pre-conceived notion and are WAY too invested in his body. Relax because nothing will probably change.
> 
> Can’t wait for the posts when he wins the title lol.


It is amazing how triggered Cole’s critics became after a simple post. If they think THAT is whining then they have some problems to deal with and work out on their own end. They bullied him. He responded with some defiance and they got indignant that he dared to respond. Classic bully behaviour. Wrestling needs more bullies in the ring is how the usual misguided nostalgia. Back when men were men and Ric Flair and the Rockers were likely serial sexual assaulters. Now the bullies are behind the keyboard. 

They have such a warped ideal of who Adam Cole is supposed to be. Apparently he sucks. His physique and his AEW career are an embarrassment. He’s simply a “nerd” to His matches suck. His moves suck. Throwing out words like “nerd” to belittle him doesn’t have the same effect as before. Cole might even agree with them and be proud of it.

I don’t even think he is in the top two dozen or so performers in the ring. By no means does he suck though. He is at his best teaming with Matt & Nick as the SuperCliq.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> It is amazing how triggered Cole’s critics became after a simple post. If they think THAT is whining then they have some problems to deal with and work out on their own end. They bullied him. He responded with some defiance and they got indignant that he dared to respond. Classic bully behaviour. Wrestling needs more bullies in the ring is how the usual misguided nostalgia. Back when men were men and Ric Flair and the Rockers were likely serial sexual assaulters. Now the bullies are behind the keyboard.
> 
> They have such a warped ideal of who Adam Cole is supposed to be. Apparently he sucks. His physique and his AEW career are an embarrassment. He’s simply a “nerd” to His matches suck. His moves suck. Throwing out words like “nerd” to belittle him doesn’t have the same effect as before. Cole might even agree with them and be proud of it.
> 
> I don’t even think he is in the top two dozen or so performers in the ring. By no means does he suck though. He is at his best teaming with Matt & Nick as the SuperCliq.



this is far beyond cole,This is the general example of wrestlers today along with Tony. They have issues with feedback. Feel like Bucks were the leaders of this in the indies and now have made this a norm in aew. 3 years in and AEW is the same and has not tried anything. They still dont have a identity. Its insanely strange for a private company butat the Same time not surprised at all.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

ForceOfNature said:


> The only one I see way invested in his body are the ones so in love with him they defend his absolute laziness when it comes to obtaining and maintaining some sort of physique.
> 
> Why are you here defending so hard? If you enjoy looking at his skinny little body, you enjoy it. No need to try convince everyone else it's okay to be a skinny dork in little panties wrestling.


Oh so the ones starting the threads and getting all fired up, like you, aren’t the ones too invested?

I really don’t care what he looks like. I care that he puts on good matches and entertains me when he’s on my screen. He does, hence I’m a fan. See what a novel concept that is? To be honest I have no idea why I’m on here defending him from idiotic, immature attacks from supposed grown men over how his near naked body looks. If I’m being more honest I’d say you’re all out of your damn minds.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> this is far beyond cole,This is the general example of wrestlers today along with Tony. They have issues with feedback. Feel like Bucks were the leaders of this in the indies and now have made this a norm in aew. 3 years in and AEW is the same and has not tried anything. They still dont have a identity. Its insanely strange for a private company butat the Same time not surprised at all.


What possibly gave you the idea Cole has an issue with criticism? Just because he responded? He said nothing negative. Do you actually have a problem with his message of not letting strangers on social media bring you down?


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I like Cole but you now see how much HHH’s booking protected him, over protecting him on NXT not because he was their main star but more because he needed it. Goofing with his friends now and on an over stacked roster has left him a damp squib. Now of course he can be built up again tomorrow, but they have so many on the roster like this.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

@ForceOfNature Its on their website. He’s #2 behind Punk over the last 12 months. He’s a major star in the industry.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

3venflow said:


> If Joey can transform that physique he had with a little effort, AC can and should. I think AC could get to the top if he worked harder on his presentation.


Or Chris Pratt or dozens of other actors. 
That said, I don't really care if AC transforms his body or not. He's athletic, and IMO he looks credible enough to be world champ. I agree he isn't going to wow anybody like a Hulk Hogan or a Bobby Lashley.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MEMS said:


> What possibly gave you the idea Cole has an issue with criticism? Just because he responded? He said nothing negative. Do you actually have a problem with his message of not letting strangers on social media bring you down?


there was nothing negative about it other than the fact he was projecting what people say away from him. I dont care if he never works out again,I dont even have issues with that. It was a post implying he does not care what fans think, That is the general perspective of most people in this business now. They just wanna act like their own self. Imagine coming into a business and acting like you're better than what people say. Even the biggest Actors often take adice from exactly what the director says. Problem is the director of aew dont give a fuck about anything but matches.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> there was nothing negative about it other than the fact he was projecting what people say away from him. I dont care if he never works out again,I dont even have issues with that. It was a post implying he does not care what fans think, That is the general perspective of most people in this business now. They just wanna act like their own self. Imagine coming into a business and acting like you're better than what people say. Even the biggest Actors often take adice from exactly what the director says. Problem is the director of aew dont give a fuck about anything but matches.


But you cannot expect every performer to hang on every negative criticism they hear. Especially when that criticism is a small group of very loud and obnoxious negative people and it’s not about his work or the product. Look at the loudest and most annoying posters here. They’re mean spirited and rude about it. I love the guy and think he’s one of the best in the world and I’ll even say he could afford to tighten up a bit. But if he’s happy and comfortable and still putting on awesome matches he’s a-ok in my book.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MEMS said:


> But you cannot expect every performer to hang on every negative criticism they hear. Especially when that criticism is a small group of very loud and obnoxious negative people and it’s not about his work or the product. Look at the loudest and most annoying posters here. They’re mean spirited and rude about it. I love the guy and think he’s one of the best in the world and I’ll even say he could afford to tighten up a bit. But if he’s happy and comfortable and still putting on awesome matches he’s a-ok in my book.



I dont even have a problem with it.Just was meaning it seems similar to the rest of the roster along side of Tony. They will just do whatever they feel. That is fine but just watch and see how well that goes for them in 5 years times. Being at a event and marking out for whatever is in front of you to make yourself happy, Its a very different situation than a tv viewer or anything else. People forget how different this business model is. Like I enjoy going to my local wrestling show and having a laugh at some shit but in reality i would never watch it on tv. Anyways its fine


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> I dont even have a problem with it.Just was meaning it seems similar to the rest of the roster along side of Tony. They will just do whatever they feel. That is fine but just watch and see how well that goes for them in 5 years times. Being at a event and marking out for whatever is in front of you to make yourself happy, Its a very different situation than a tv viewer or anything else. People forget how different this business model is. Like I enjoy going to my local wrestling show and having a laugh at some shit but in reality i would never watch it on tv. Anyways its fine


Most metrics would suggest that AEW is trending upwards. So my guess is in 5 years they’ll be doing quite well for themselves.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't care about height but at a minimum you should look like you regularly exercise, *have a tan *and look like an adult. AEW has way too many pasty white skinny blokes that look like children.


Watch it…

I’m still salty over Starrcade.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sad Panda said:


> Most metrics would suggest that AEW is trending upwards. So my guess is in 5 years they’ll be doing quite well for themselves.


I hope so but if it continues like this i wont be part of it anymore, I sure wont be alone.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> 1. It's possible for people to work out and get into better shape. It happens quite regularly.
> 
> 2. The couch potatoes aren't the ones expecting to be viewed as either legitimate athletes or as tough guys.
> 
> I do think this has been unnecessarily blown out of proportion though.


Dude someone with the frame of Adam Cole will never get buff natural trust me. So its a shame he,s being bashed by fans who dont know shit about how the body works. Just cause they seen Batista on google they think they know it all.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> lol no bro
> 
> Janelle is clearly natural It’s simple. Calorie deficit in Janelle case. 6 months is realistic.
> 
> I’m shredded and natural thank you.


Like I said "if so he has good genetics" Ive seen some monsters at age 15. All depending on what genes they have. You can tell by looking at Coles frame and how he,s looked his entire 14 year career that a guy like that wont build muscles easy.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> I hope so but if it continues like this i wont be part of it anymore, I sure wont be alone.


Nothing will please everyone. It’s impossible.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Stylebender said:


> Like I said "if so he has good genetics" Ive seen some monsters at age 15. All depending on what genes they have. You can tell by looking at Coles frame and how he,s looked his entire 14 year career that a guy like that wont build muscles easy.


I think he’s just not doing the right things

He’s not working hard enough in the gym
He’s not counting his calories
He’s not taking the usual supplements


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Keyboard warrior lol


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

I was in woeful shape before November of last year, this is THREE months of working out and eating right consistently.
Cole should be fucking ashamed.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *No they don't. They're toned at the very least. Cole is flabby skinny fat.
> 
> Cornette should give him another 20 minute burial for this.*





DRose1994 said:


> Jungle Boy is cut/defined and has a notable physique. He looks like an athlete and moves like one as well even if he is undersized. Darby is an aberration. Undersized but hard hitting so fans can’t see through his stuff because he’s doing something different entirely.
> 
> Cole is out there with no shirt and trunks and looks awful. No physique worth speaking of, and doesn’t work a particularly exciting or athletic style so fans have started seeing through it. Darby looks unique. JB looks athletic. Cole looks like a regular dude off the street (except maybe smaller).


Nah men bullshit, Jungle boy and Darby Allin both looks like midle school kids, don't get me wrong Adam Cole looks like shit, but if I had to start picking on people in AEW because of their bodies, I will start the list with other people that look even less intimidating than him.

"He looks toned".. Gtfo with that shit, all those fucking manlets in the roster should have more than 3 lbs of muscle, they are fucking professional wrestler, I've seen 14 years old kids that have more muscle than these fucking geeks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> Nah men bullshit, Jungle boy and Darby Allin both looks like midle school kids, don't get me wrong Adam Cole looks like shit, but if I had to start picking on people in AEW because of their bodies, I will start the list with other people that look even less intimidating than him.
> 
> "He looks toned".. Gtfo with that shit, all those fucking manlets in the roster should have more than 3 lbs of muscle, they are fucking professional wrestler, I've seen 14 years old kids that have more muscle than these fucking geeks.


*I'd rather be toned and skinny than have man tits and a beer belly with a small frame.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

MEMS said:


> You have evidence to back that up?


Bout the same evidence as anyone else


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Stylebender said:


> Dude someone with the frame of Adam Cole will never get buff natural trust me. So its a shame he,s being bashed by fans who dont know shit about how the body works. Just cause they seen Batista on google they think they know it all.


He's been semi buff before when he was in ROH and NXT lol. Just look a couple years back, Cole had larger arms and visible abs. Not batista level but the guy looked like an athlete vs someone who lays on the couch eatin pizza and hits the gym maybe once a week.


----------



## Fergal (Apr 29, 2021)

MEMS said:


> Ha ha
> 
> Cole: “Don’t let dummies on the internet that you’ll never meet bring you down. Form personal relationships and live your life”
> 
> This kind of guy: “WHAT A WHINY LITTLE BITCH! GO LIFT A WEIGHT AND GET A BETTER BODY FOR ME OR ILL KEEP WRECKING YOU ONLINE!”


It's amusing you have the picture of NWO in your avatar but you defend skinny shit wrestlers like Adam Cole
Dude is legit smaller than Xpac 😂


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

Fergal said:


> It's amusing you have the picture of NWO in your avatar but you defend skinny shit wrestlers like Adam Cole
> Dude is legit smaller than Xpac 😂


Straight fangirl he is.

Some of these new fans seriously want to see wrestling burn.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

ForceOfNature said:


> I was in woeful shape before November of last year, this is THREE months of working out and eating right consistently.
> Cole should be fucking ashamed.
> 
> View attachment 116252


Congrats 

This is what really irritates me, "normal people" can put the work in around their busy schedules and get results. A professional athlete with more money and resources working once or twice a week is looking worse and worse by the week. It is a disgrace. He's a professional athlete and should behave like one. I wouldn't take my shirt off at a public pool, let alone on TV if I looked like Cole.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Fergal said:


> It's amusing you have the picture of NWO in your avatar but you defend skinny shit wrestlers like Adam Cole
> Dude is legit smaller than Xpac 😂


Been watching wrestling a long time. I've seen it all.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Adam Cole's rise to tip-top shape and World Champion is going to be the greatest story in AEW history.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Lol let’s see y’all post photos on here of your physiques first! Shouldn’t throw stones! I get that body is important in wrestling but it’s not the only thing, there is a lot of body guys that are shot at wrestling because they dot possess half the skill, presence and psychology of Adam Cole


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Rhetro said:


> Lol let’s see y’all post photos on here of your physiques first! Shouldn’t throw stones! ...


I don't understand the argument. So just because you are not a good craftsman yourself, you accept the hired craftsmen doing poor piece of work in your house?


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

Rhetro said:


> Lol let’s see y’all post photos on here of your physiques first! Shouldn’t throw stones! I get that body is important in wrestling but it’s not the only thing, there is a lot of body guys that are shot at wrestling because they dot possess half the skill, presence and psychology of Adam Cole


Already did that, I look like I'd kick Coles ass in a ring.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

ForceOfNature said:


> I was in woeful shape before November of last year, this is THREE months of working out and eating right consistently.
> Cole should be fucking ashamed.
> 
> View attachment 116252


Username checks out.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Cole had a great promo last night — he looked seriously, everything was delivered incredibly well — and I’m not sure if it’s because he essentially squashed the DO job guy (as he should’ve) or what, but he looked better physically. It’s almost like an optical illusion; when he’s presented seriously and isn’t doing comedy, you almost don’t see it.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Rhetro said:


> Lol let’s see y’all post photos on here of your physiques first! Shouldn’t throw stones! I get that body is important in wrestling but it’s not the only thing, there is a lot of body guys that are shot at wrestling because they dot possess half the skill, presence and psychology of Adam Cole


We aren't professional athletes, appearance is actually really important for on screen wrestling character.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

I am Groot said:


> We aren't professional athletes, appearance is actually really important for on screen wrestling character.


Professional wrestling isn’t like playing in the nfl. You point is lost


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Forum Dud said:


> Adam Cole's rise to tip-top shape and World Champion is going to be the greatest story in AEW history.


aew history is already garbage so that wouldnt change much


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

Rhetro said:


> Professional wrestling isn’t like playing in the nfl. You point is lost


No it isn't lmao, the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This is 5’10” at 195 pounds.

Let’s pretend that Adam Cole is 5’10” (no way in hell he is as we have seen him standing next to Orange Cassidy), do you HONESTLY believe that Cole is anywhere near 195 pounds..?

He’d be lucky to tip the scales past 170. I’d almost guarantee that Britt Baker is nearly as strong as he is currently.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ha this thread just continues to provide unintended entertainment.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Am I the only one who is tired seeing this kind of post about negativity or criticism or whatever? It's so cliche now.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Rhetro said:


> Lol let’s see y’all post photos on here of your physiques first! Shouldn’t throw stones! I get that body is important in wrestling but it’s not the only thing, there is a lot of body guys that are shot at wrestling because they dot possess half the skill, presence and psychology of Adam Cole



We're not paid to work with our shirt off in tights in what is supposed to be a simulation of combat either. Such a dumb argument. It would be like if an actor playing superman was 250 pounds with a huge beer gut. "You can't say he doesn't look like Superman, have you ever tried to be a Hollywood actor in that suit?!?!?!"....wtf?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> View attachment 116414
> This is 5’10” at 195 pounds.
> 
> Let’s pretend that Adam Cole is 5’10” (no way in hell he is as we have seen him standing next to Orange Cassidy), do you HONESTLY believe that Cole is anywhere near 195 pounds..?
> ...


Man, talk about blackface!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Man, talk about blackface!


Fuck.

Now I’m going to be cancelled!!! GODDAMN!


----------



## EDawg38 (Jan 2, 2022)

Adam Cole is right about the Internet.

You don't seek validation from the Internet, You don't let Internet trolls dictate your happiness.

Adam Cole's physique is fine.

Adam Cole is great in the ring and great on the mic and that's all that matters.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Does a tough guy promo on Dynamite then a few day a later does a 3 in a bed sketch with silver and Reynolds. Some of these goofs are clueless what wrestling is. They could at least make an effort at kayfabe.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

EDawg38 said:


> Adam Cole is right about the Internet.
> 
> You don't seek validation from the Internet, You don't let Internet trolls dictate your happiness.
> 
> ...


It also matters that you look like an athlete if you try and play one on tv. No one is demanding that he look like 90s warrior. But the guy has next to no muscle definition. Hard to take him seriously in a promo or in the ring when he looks like that and it's not supposed to be part of his gimmick like Kingston or Owens.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

The funny thing it's that if one day Cole follow our advice after get gains he would regret not doing sooner and maybe he becomes a gym addict aftert experience how good feels to get stronger.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

adam cole is the most annoying wrestler in history...he is the definition of cringe. I have never seen a wrestler as puny as cole who struts around like hes some sort of tough guy. At least guys like Darby, Jungle Boy and Orange dont pretend they are 6 feet 4 240 pounds. Jungle boy embraces the underdog role, darby uses his speed and body as a human missiles wiling to sacrifice his body, Orange plays games with his opponents and then catches them off guard. But Cole? that 160 pound dork walks around town like hes Brock Lesnar....it is literally the most cringe thing I have seen in 30 years. I nearly vomit after he does the "boom" and then walks in the ring and does the jazz hands and we have to look at his boney ass. Fuck Adam Cole and any basement dweller that cheers for him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Joe Gill said:


> adam cole is the most annoying wrestler in history...he is the definition of cringe. I have never seen a wrestler as puny as cole who struts around like hes some sort of tough guy. *At least guys like Darby, Jungle Boy and Orange dont pretend they are 6 feet 4 240 pounds. Jungle boy embraces the underdog role, darby uses his speed and body as a human missiles wiling to sacrifice his body, Orange plays games with his opponents and then catches them off guard. But Cole? that 160 pound dork walks around town like hes Brock Lesnar*....it is literally the most cringe thing I have seen in 30 years. I nearly vomit after he does the "boom" and then walks in the ring and does the jazz hands and we have to look at his boney ass. Fuck Adam Cole and any basement dweller that cheers for him.


Bingo.

It lacks all psychology to the character, the in-ring action, and the overall story, and it indirectly buries the opponent who has to sell the ridiculous shit. If he just focused more of his offense on a solid striking offense based around various kicks, ala the XPac offense, it would make so much more sense and be a lot more palatable.

But no. This stupid Napoleon Bonaparte, Lollypop Guild looking motherfucker wants to wrestle like he’s a fucking barroom brawler.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I defended Cole in NXT because he was always using the numbers game to win. That is what he's good at and what he's built for. I can't take him seriously in any other role. He's 100% let himself go in AEW as well which doesn't help the presentation. To steal a phrase, AEW is the very definition of a "sloppy shop".


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Joe Gill said:


> adam cole is the most annoying wrestler in history...he is the definition of cringe. I have never seen a wrestler as puny as cole who struts around like hes some sort of tough guy. At least guys like Darby, Jungle Boy and Orange dont pretend they are 6 feet 4 240 pounds. Jungle boy embraces the underdog role, darby uses his speed and body as a human missiles wiling to sacrifice his body, Orange plays games with his opponents and then catches them off guard. But Cole? that 160 pound dork walks around town like hes Brock Lesnar....it is literally the most cringe thing I have seen in 30 years. I nearly vomit after he does the "boom" and then walks in the ring and does the jazz hands and we have to look at his boney ass. Fuck Adam Cole and any basement dweller that cheers for him.


The only reason they like him is because they can use Cole to self-insert. Adam Cole is one of them. A puny, skinny fat manlet who plays videogames and never exercises.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

He should be sent to a permanent developmental league kinda like wrestling purgatory until he decides to start lifting weights and add an extra foot in height simultaneously.


----------

